# Einsteiger Gaming Notebook ~1000



## Kenitilas (18. März 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,

mein alter Laptop ist mir gestorben und nun suche ich einen neuen. Ich habe mich schon eingelesen, beantworte aber erstmal die standard fragen


Budget: ca.1000€ wenn sich der Aufpreis lohnt dann auch mehr
Anwendungsbereich: Gaming, CAD anwendungen, Studium
Bildschirmgröße: 15,6"
Bildschirmauflösung: Full HD 1920x1080
Glare/Matt: definitiv matt!
Akkulaufzeit: nicht sehr relevant
Gewicht: nicht sehr relevant
Besondere Anforderungen: beeuchtete Tastatur, gutes Display (IPS?)

Als Grafikkarte hatte ich eine 1050Ti angedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich diese wirklich benötige. Wäre eine 960 oder 965 noch spieletauglich? möchte mich nicht ärgern wenn ich mal spiele, dass es nicht ordentlich läuft.

Mögliche Laptops, die ich gefunden habe wären:

Lenovo Legion Y520, Core i5-7300HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (80WK0042GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer Aspire VX15 VX5-591G-56B4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Acer Aspire V17 Nitro BE VN7-793G-5811 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hoffe ihr önnt mir bei meiner entscheidung helfen.

ps: ich weiß nicht warum ein böser smilie da sitzt ^^


----------



## Octabus (18. März 2017)

Zufällig Student in Österreich? Dann gibt es bis morgen noch ein vergünstigtes Angebot:
Diskussion/Fragen/Produktvorstellung: HP ZBook 15u mobile Workstation  - Produkte - u:book-Forum

Auf deine Anforderungen zurechtgeschnitten! Vielleicht wäre das ja was? Bin auch am Suchen gerade!


----------



## Kenitilas (19. März 2017)

Student ja, in Österreich nein ^^

Ich kann mit der Grafikkarte nichts anfangen ist das eine spezielle für CAD Anwedungen?


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Die ist kaum schneller wie eine GT840M, also Finger weg davon... mit dem Prozessor kannst du bei Spielen auch nicht viel anfangen. Eigentlich ist diese Empfehlung total falsch 

Geräte mit GTX960M und GTX965M würde ich nicht kaufen, die waren schon zu langsam als sie auf den Markt gekommen sind. Die GTX1050 ist da aber auch nicht schneller, erst die GTX1050Ti taugt was, die ist auf dem Niveau einer GTX970M. Also solltest du dich nach Geräten mit mind. GTX970M, 980M, 1050Ti oder 1060 umschauen.

Sowas ist eigentlich genau das was du suchst: ASUS ROG FX502VM-DM112T GAMING i5 6300HQ, 8 GB, GTX 1060, 256 GB SSD  | eBay , es ist ein Ausstellungsstück. Das einzige, was man an dem Gerät nicht optimal ist, ist die Ausstattung der GPU mit nur 3GB vRAM. Sie reichen zwar problemlos aus, auch für moderne Spiele, aber in Zukunft wird es schon etwas eng damit. Aber du suchst ja auch nur ein Gerät für gelegentliches zocken, dafür sind die 3GB vRAM mehr als ausreichend. Ich habe selber vor kurzem eine GTX970M mit 3GB vRAM besessen und habe damit auch Spiele wie WatchDogs2 oder Battlefield1 problemlos spielen können.

Ich selber habe auch schon einige Artikel bei solchen Saturn Läden von Ebay gekauft... da stand immer Ausstellungsstück oder mit geöffneter Original Verpackung (3 Kameras und 3 Notebooks). Komischerweise waren es immer neue eingeschweiste Geräte inkl Rechnung auf den eigenen Namen. Man kann damit zu jedem Saturn/Mediamarkt gehen, wenn es Probleme geben sollte.

Hier wäre ein Gerät mit GTX980M, welche ca. 20% langsamer wie eine GTX1060 ist: Asus ROG G752VY-GC144D Notebook i7-6700HQ 8GB/1TB FHD GTX980M ohne Windows  | eBay aber im Grunde genommen ist es deutlich schlechter wie das oben genannte Asus. Ohne SSD, ohne OS, langsamere GPU, 17.3" (du willst ja 15.6")

Und wenn du richtig Geld sparen willst, würde ich dir das folgende "Projekt" empfehlen: MSI MS-16F4 15.6" FHD - GTX 980M - Qwertz Backlit - excl. proc/mem/hdd/ssd/odd  | eBay das habe ich bei dem auch schon 3x gekauft. Es handelt sich um neue Geräte mit IPS Panel. Es fehlt eigentlich nur die CPU (um die 100Euro), Ram (um die 50Euro), DVD Brenner (20Euro) und halt ein Datenträger (je nach Wunsch). Dann hättest du ein komplett neues Gerät nach eigenen Wünschen zusammengestellt. Als Prozessor können sämmtliche Haswell Prozessoren verwendet werden.  Wenn dir eine GTX970M ausreichen sollte, gibt es den Barebone für lächerliche 449Euro MSI MS-16F4 15.6" FHD - GTX 970M - Qwertz Backlit - excl. proc/mem/hdd/ssd/odd  | eBay

Würde sonst auch ein gebrauchtes Gerät gehen ?


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Die ist kaum schneller wie eine GT840M, also Finger weg davon... mit dem Prozessor kannst du bei Spielen auch nicht viel anfangen. Eigentlich ist diese Empfehlung total falsch



Wahrscheinlich schon, haha! Habe mir gedacht, dass es etwas für CAD-Anwendungen sein könnte!



ASUS ROG FX502VM-DM112T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Sieht aber so echt nicht schlecht aus das Notebook. Also das einzige, was dagegen spricht, ist die nicht mehr ganz zukunftsträchtige 3-GB-GPU? Aber wenn ich nur mittlere Ansprüche ans Gaming setze wie Dota 2, Path of Exile ect., dann sollte sich das nicht als Problem erweisen?


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Ganz genau. Auch mit 3GB vRAM ist die 1060 eine exelente Grafikkarte und wird auch nicht ausgebremst oder so, gerade wenn man auch auf Details verzichten kann.


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

Da könnte wirklich etwas dran sein an diesem Notebook! Am besten schaue ich es mir noch einmal im Shop in der Nähe ein, um dann auch ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen!

Die Grafikkarte hat echt massiv etwas drauf: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (Laptop / Notebook) - Benchmarks und Specs - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Sind die Benchmarks auch für dieses Modell aussagekräftig?


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Ich habe selber aktuell eine GTX1060 in meinem GT62VR, die hat echt viel Dampf.

Ja, die Benchmarks sind auch für die 3GB Variante aussagekräftig. Sie ist ja nicht langsamer, hat halt nur weniger vRAM.


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

Wann wird das am ehesten ausschlagekräftig mit den 3 GB - also ab wann merke ich dadurch ein Hindernis? "Witcher 3" beispielsweise auch schon?

Was kann ich von der Akkulaufzeit erwarten? 6 Stunden sind angegeben, also ein wenig Mobilität ist ja auch gegeben (obwohl das jetzt nicht so wichtig ist, weil man ja meist Anschlüsse hat irgendwo bei mir oder in den Sälen). Die Tastatur auch brauchbar nehme ich an?


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Wenn du Wichter 3 mit maximalen Details in FullHD oder einer grösseren Auflösung spielen willst, wird das Spiel langsamer laufen wie mit 6GB vRAM, durch die grossen Texturen.

5-6h Akkulaufzeit kommt hin. Die erreiche ich mit meinem GT62VR auch und das hat keine Intel GPU. Zum Gerät selber kann ich dir nichts sagen, ich bin auf MSI Geräte spezialisiert.


----------



## Octabus (19. März 2017)

Okay, also langsamer im Sinne von weniger FPS? Dürfte aber dann nicht so das Problem werden, wenn es sich durch Kompromisse umgehen lässt. Letzten Endes sind mir die allgemeinen Multiplayer-Titel dann auch wichtiger, und die laufen dann sicher!

Gibt es in deinen Augen noch nennenswerte Alternativen zu diesem Modell oder kann ich mich jetzt auf dieses konzentrieren, ohne mir irgendwelche anderen Modelle in diesem Segment durch die Hände gleiten zu lassen? Bisher macht es ja echt einen guten Eindruck auf mich, weil es Gaming und Mobilität halbwegs vereint und eine doch sehr herausragende Performance aufweist, welcher ich um 1.100 Euro sonst noch nicht begegnet bin!


Momentan krebse ich mit diesem herum: Lenovo B50-45, A6-6310, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD (MCD28GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Erlöst mich von meinem Leiden!


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Also mir ist kein anderes Gerät in der Leistungsklasse bekannt.


----------



## Kenitilas (19. März 2017)

komme ich bei 3 gb vram bei fullhd an grenzen oder is des nur bei höheren auflösungen ?
ne 1060 für den preis wäre halt schon hammer !!! ich schau mir das daheim mal gebauer an bin noch unterwegs


----------



## iTzZent (19. März 2017)

Naja, ob du nun 3 oder 4GB (max. Speichergrösse einer GTX1050Ti) hast spielt da denn keine Rolle. In FullHD kommst du mit 3GB aber aktuell problemlos klar.


----------



## Kenitilas (21. März 2017)

okay das klingt doc schonmal ganz gut 
ich wäre mit gebraucht auch zufriede.. ist ja ein gebrauchsgegenstand und wird bei mir auch nicht in eine Vitrine gestellt...
sollte ich dann mal ausschau nach gebrauchten mit 1060 schauen? nen gebrauchten mit 1050ti wirds nochnet geben oder?^^


----------



## Kenitilas (22. März 2017)

kann mir jmd ne preisleistungseinschätzung zu dem hier geben ?
ich weiß ist wieder ein neuer also nicht mit nem gebrauchten zu vergleichen.
fand aber den preis eigl ganz okay

Acer Aspire VX5-591G-75C4 - Intel i7-7700HQ 2.80GHz +++250GB SSD+++ - NH.GM4EG.003_250GB SSD de Notebooks Laptops billiger notebook.de


----------



## iTzZent (22. März 2017)

Ist halt ein gutes Stück langsamer, was die Grafikkartenleistung angeht...


----------



## Kenitilas (22. März 2017)

der asus auf ebay ist eh schon weg... da war ich zu vorsichtig/langsam... kommen solche angebote häufig vor ?

eine 1060 neu zu kaufen bedeutet min 100€ mehr .. und ich glaub fast net dass ich die mehr grafikleisting nutzen werde...


----------



## Kenitilas (24. März 2017)

ich bin mir jetzt ziehmlich sicher dass ich den acer kaufen werde hat auch sehr gute bewertungen fürs cooling system bekommen was mir auch wichtig is dass er nicht so laut ist..
ich würde jedoch gerne nen 2ten ram riegel reinbauen. kann mir jmd eine empfehlung geben? auf was muss ich achten ausser selbe taktung und dass er ddr4 ist ?


----------



## iTzZent (25. März 2017)

Dafür musst du erstmal wissen, was für ein Riegel verbaut ist. Dann würde ich einen baugleichen einbauen,


----------



## Kenitilas (25. März 2017)

okay vielen dank!!
das lässt sich mit cpuz auslesen oder ?


----------



## iTzZent (26. März 2017)

Ganz genau


----------

